# Pain Killers and Itching



## 21854 (Apr 24, 2006)

Has anyone else suffered from itching due to pain killers such as vicadin or oxycodone? Does this mean you're allergic or you just need to apply creams. It's getting really annoying at night while I sleep. I want to scractch myself to death!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Contact the doctor that prescribed them. I don't know if this is serious with this drug or not.You might try an antihistamine like Benedryl for the itching at night. They had me on that when I had a very itchy purple rash all over from penicillin. It worked well.K.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

I break out in hives from Ibuprofen (Advil). This is a recent development for me as I used to be able to take it with no problems. I take tyelnol now and it is not as strong, but it helps some.


----------

